# camp sites in sicily



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

hi can anyone help please we are going to sicily in jan/feb 2008 with a 8.2 metre camper towing a smart car we would like to stay on a few sites around the island any recommendation's please also must sees. thank you. len


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Len
firstly take a look at the campsite reviews database here on MHF as there are some sites in there

then search this forum section for "sicily" as plenty of snippets in here


----------

